# Blackrock Cider Advice



## SJW (14/1/08)

I put down a Blackrock Cider for the first time a week ago with 1kg of Sugar. The OG was about 1.044 and after 1week its only down to 1.020. Its still bubbling the airlock slowly. I racked it today and will leave for another week at least, but is this normal behaviour for this brew? I used the yeast under the lid too!

Steve


----------



## Tyred (14/1/08)

Sounds a bit slow to me. It could be a case of the yeast under the lid wasn't in the best condition. What temperature are you fermenting at ? Under 20 C it may take a bit longer than normal.


----------



## axl (14/1/08)

Totally normal. Should be right in another week.


----------



## SJW (14/1/08)

Thanks boys. I am fermenting this one a little warmer than I would like, at about low 20's. I did have it in the temp controled fridge for the first day or so but due to the demands of fermenting beer it had to be relocated under the house. OH did I mention the Cider is for SWMBO. 
I will give it another week and I'm sure it will be fine. It had a huge krusen that spewed out the airlock but even then the airlock was only ticking away, not going nuts.

Steve


----------



## SJW (17/1/08)

well I just checked agian after 10 days and its only down to 1.018. I fermented with 1kg of sugar so I would of expexted this to get down to 1.006. What should I do? Give more time? Repitch with 34/70? or stir up what yeast is on the bottom? or just keg this one or could I bottle now?
Steve


----------



## 0M39A (17/1/08)

ciders are pretty thin, and dont have all the good stuff that malt does to keep the yeast happy, so giving it a stir to rouse them up again cant hurt.

personal experience though with a blackrock cider can, 4 litres of preservative free apple/pear juice and 1.5kg or so of sugar it took near 3 weeks to ferment out totally.

also, IMO, prime rather high compared to normal, i primed with (iirc) 160g/23L and it wasnt fizzy enough for my taste.

[edit]

and you should know by now not to bottle until your SG is stable


----------



## SJW (18/1/08)

I might give it a stir and leave another week or so. Its funny how patient you can be when brewing something that you wont even drink....I hate Cider.... this is for SWMBO.


----------



## Adric Hunter (21/1/08)

i brewed the exact same thing only about 3 weeks ago, and even with the fairly warmish weather we had it took 15 day to finish bubbling so dont worry


----------



## hotboost (23/1/08)

IM doing black rock cider at the moment stopped bubbling after 11 will keep in ferminator for 3 more days. temp has been high 24-26c . but stable. I am going to stagger my secondary pime by 1 teaspoon p/b for 8 bottles and 2 teaspoons p/b for 8 bottles and 1.5 teaspoon p/b for 8.
see what happens.


----------

